# Interview and Drug Test



## TommyGuns (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. I stopped smoking about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. I stopped smoking about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help.


Typically there is a pre-employment test and some "whenver they feel like it" tests at random times later. I doubt they would be one at the interview, but rather after the interview if you get the job.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. I stopped smoking about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help.


There is no set process or schedule.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Safety Guy nailed it! LOL


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

I felt that would be better than the first response I wrote, saying something about McDonalds does not drug test and career choice.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

drug test ? what do they do - bring in a plate full of different drugs and ask you to tell what each one is ?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. _*I stopped smoking *_about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help.


Stopped smoking what?? pot? If that is what you stopped smoking than, if they do a folical test, you would get popped.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Our Local in coming into contract talks in july.Asking for members in put,Some want second chance to pass a drug test.What does that seem like to the Other side of the table?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Our Local in coming into contract talks in july.Asking for members in put,Some want second chance to pass a drug test.What does that seem like to the Other side of the table?


Our contract says we get a split specimen, They spilit the sample in front of you, seal it, & you sign it, If you fail they get the 2nd sample, open it in front of you and then test it while you wait. We have had no complaints from the membership about it. (excpet from the ones who fail)


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We have that split sample now. These guys want to try again tomorrow.


----------



## TommyGuns (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry, i feel like this is getting off topic. I just wanted to know because I am trying to do the right thing and grow up. So all i want to know is if part of the interview is the piss test. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyGuns said:


> Sorry, i feel like this is getting off topic. I just wanted to know because I am trying to do the right thing and grow up. So all i want to know is if part of the interview is the piss test. Thanks in advance.


 
It all depends on the company you looking at. its that simple


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Tommy,my son who is a first year apprentice,was not tested at the interview.He did his entry placement test and interview,was placed on the list and when called for starting the program,was given a date whereby he had to take the piss test,or he would not be able to start his schooling.It was about a 35 day time frame from receiving the letter of notification till the drop-dead date for testing.
He almost blew it.Though never doing any drugs or alcohol in H.S.,he started smoking when he was 20,only as an occasional weekend thing.Me,I was a 5-6 time per day stoner by age 16 and quit when I was 20.He figured he had a year to continue his weekend partying and would clean up a couple months prior to starting his program,and I thought it would take him that long to make it in.On a Saturday night he burned with some friends,on Monday he received a letter to start his program in aprox 32 days.Talk about stress,he drank lots of water,ran every day,and worried.For his occasional weekend pleasure,he could have blown a carreer.He said it would normally clear your system in about 28-30 days,but their were exceptions.He passed and is now drug free,and is still subject to random and regular testing through our L.U..It could have cost him dearly.
Not to preach,but you'll look back and be glad you quit.When I return to my home town in the midwest,I still see a few of the same guys,35 years on,hanging out on the square,hiding their beers from the cops,still 16 in their mental age.I'm almost 50 now.I don't want to work with those kind of "professionals".Steve in Baghdad


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> Stopped smoking what?? pot? If that is what you stopped smoking than, if they do a folical test, you would get popped.


OK WTF. what the hell do we have here. I think we got a problem here fella. Theres only enough room in here for one Captain. So I think your gonna have to take 1st officer or better yet one of the red shirts. Im Captain around these parts......................besides I look more like him.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> OK WTF. what the hell do we have here. I think we got a problem here fella. Theres only enough room in here for one Captain. So I think your gonna have to take 1st officer or better yet one of the red shirts. Im Captain around these parts......................besides I look more like him.


 
PHASERS @ 30 paces that will settle it


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If "YOUR" the captain of the USS Enterprise than let me ask you this pal.....What was the name of the test simulation that Kirk was able to beat in the Academy....? And who created the simualtion......? 
Im waiting for your answers sir.........:whistling2:................:whistling2:.................:whistling2:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> If "YOUR" the captain of the USS Enterprise than let me ask you this pal.....What was the name of the test simulation that Kirk was able to beat in the Academy....? And who created the simualtion......?
> Im waiting for your answers sir.........:whistling2:................:whistling2:.................:whistling2:


 kobeashemaru (sp) Spock in the alternate time line, nobody got hte credit for it up to that piont.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I cant believe that another imposter showed up in here and no body notified me..........! 480 how did this happen? Sparkles my NJ brother you really let me down, Marc how did you let this dude put that he is the Captain of my Ship.........(big sigh) ......... Look "CAPTAIN" you can be the new Captain from the Movie OK, but im the origional.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> kobeashemaru (sp) Spock in the alternate time line, nobody got hte credit for it up to that piont.


 mmmmmmmmm I see you know a little something mmmmmmm yes ......maybe.....perhaps....... perhaps


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Who was the only person from the origional cast not to appear on that dreadfull recreation aka The Next Generation....?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

captkirk said:


> mmmmmmmmm I see you know a little something mmmmmmm yes ......maybe.....perhaps....... perhaps


The battle of the :nerd:s


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Who was the only person from the origional cast not to appear on that dreadfull recreation aka The Next Generation....?


 
The tv show or the movies?
BTW <--------------------- I got a battle feild promotion to head of starfleet command, I now own your a$$


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> The tv show or the movies?
> BTW <--------------------- I got a battle feild promotion to head of starfleet command, I now own your a$$


OK now lets stop the madness can we please get a moderator in here. This guy is obviously drunk and everyone knows that drinking and blogging can be dangerous.....
The TV show......
OK I'll make you a deal, Ill let you be spock if you submit to the "Will of Landru"


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

OK brother its getting late and I need to get back to my estimates but for now I leave you with this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au6CAoJiWQw Live long and prosper young grasshopper.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TommyGuns said:


> Sorry, i feel like this is getting off topic. I just wanted to know because I am trying to do the right thing and grow up. So all i want to know is if part of the interview is the piss test. Thanks in advance.


No you're not. You want to know how the process works so you can manipulate it. Go away druggie - don't waste your time. McDonald's has jobs and that's what you're going to end up doing anyway.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Now, tell em how you really feel lawnmower guy

~Matt


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Now, tell em how you really feel lawnmower guy
> 
> ~Matt


I thought I did?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

drsparky said:


> The battle of the :nerd:s


Apparently. The site has gone to a new low........... And Picard was the better captain...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Apparently. The site has gone to a new low........... And Picard was the better captain...


Maybe, but Kirk had way more fun.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> If "YOUR" the captain of the USS Enterprise than let me ask you this pal.....What was the name of the test simulation that Kirk was able to beat in the Academy....? And who created the simualtion......?
> Im waiting for your answers sir.........:whistling2:................:whistling2:.................:whistling2:


I dont even like Star Trek and I know that one


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

marijuana is out of your system in 20-25 days. Trust me, i know. Im an apprentice with alot of my friends. Had a buddy who stopped 3 weeks prior and pissed clean. Ive been around drugs my whole life, just never really got into them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Stay away from any illegal drugs until you know you are in. The day before the test drink plenty of water. The day of the test continue to drink water and get your urine as clear as possible. Do not give them your first urine of the day. Make sure you have pissed several times before you submit your sample. If you were a light smoker a few weeks should do. If you were a heavy user it may take longer. Sometimes a clear specimen is rejected. This will give you a few extra days. You cannot be punished for enjoying water.

I want to be perfectly clear. I see nothing wrong with marijuana use. But never never on the job! What you do at home is your business. What you do at work is their business. That is why I am totally against random drug testing. Testing for cause or pre-hire, is fine IMO. But out of the blue on Monday morning they want to test you. No, I do not agree with that.
It's the idiots that smoke or take other illegal drugs on the job have made things the way they are. Keep it at home. I have never witnessed a hangover from pot, so how could it affect your job performance? Good luck.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Pee all you want any color that makes you happy. They use a oral swab here.:jester:


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> That is why I am totally against random drug testing. Testing for cause or pre-hire, is fine IMO. But out of the blue on Monday morning they want to test you. No, I do not agree with that.


Random drug testing is part of "Drug Free Workplace". Insurance companies dictate that if you are designated a Drug Free Workplace random testing is required to maintain LOWER insurance rates. 
If you want to toss away good money just to hire weekend users that is your business. But it has been shown that weekend users will use, On the way to work, on the run to the store on break, at lunch, and in the frequent trips to the Porta-potty. So good luck with that.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Stay away from any illegal drugs until you know you are in. The day before the test drink plenty of water. The day of the test continue to drink water and get your urine as clear as possible. Do not give them your first urine of the day. Make sure you have pissed several times before you submit your sample. If you were a light smoker a few weeks should do. If you were a heavy user it may take longer. Sometimes a clear specimen is rejected. This will give you a few extra days. You cannot be punished for enjoying water.


Won't work. You do not KNOW the "day of the test."

We've tossed out a whopping 45% this year.
Go back to McDonalds, druggie. We do not want or need you here to hurt yourself or worse, ME or my coworkers. Go work nonunion, they deserve you.



> I want to be perfectly clear. I see nothing wrong with marijuana use. But never never on the job! What you do at home is your business. What you do at work is their business. That is why I am totally against random drug testing. Testing for cause or pre-hire, is fine IMO. But out of the blue on Monday morning they want to test you. No, I do not agree with that.


Most addicts don't.
But the pot you smoked Saturday DOES affect you on Monday, and Yuesday...



> It's the idiots that smoke or take other illegal drugs on the job have made things the way they are. Keep it at home. I have never witnessed a hangover from pot, so how could it affect your job performance?


You're too dope-headed to form an objective opinion worth considering.



> Good luck.


----------



## TommyGuns (Jun 18, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Won't work. You do not KNOW the "day of the test."
> 
> We've tossed out a whopping 45% this year.
> Go back to McDonalds, druggie. We do not want or need you here to hurt yourself or worse, ME or my coworkers. Go work nonunion, they deserve you.
> ...


Hey lawn guy asshole....I'm sorry the world around you isn't as perfect as you. I would appreciate it if you would have just stayed off of my thread. I am looking for answers so i don't **** up my opportunity of a great career. I am a great worker with many attributes to offer. That is why i don't want this mistake I have made to ruin the rest of my life. I am telling you that i quit, for good! But jerkoffs like you don't appreciate people that can work hard for something. People make mistakes, and you bleed the same red blood that I do. So have a great day asshole!!! Thanks for your input.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey lawn guy asshole....I'm sorry the world around you isn't as perfect as you. I would appreciate it if you would have just stayed off of my thread. I am looking for answers so i don't **** up my opportunity of a great career. I am a great worker with many attributes to offer. That is why i don't want this mistake I have made to ruin the rest of my life. I am telling you that i quit, for good! But jerkoffs like you don't appreciate people that can work hard for something. People make mistakes, and you bleed the same red blood that I do. So have a great day asshole!!! Thanks for your input.


Dont mind him Tommy, He is kind of like Mr Burns from the Simpsons. Hes all bark and no bite. But to me he's more like Kahn from Star Trek II.

Besides, your gonna get alot of unsolicited responses in here so dont take them to serious. Its really not worth getting upset over. Truuuuuust me, Ive had many spats with folks in here and other forums .


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, He only talks like that after he has been drinking half of the day.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey lawn guy asshole....I'm sorry the world around you isn't as perfect as you. I would appreciate it if you would have just stayed off of my thread. I am looking for answers so i don't **** up my opportunity of a great career.


Really? Because it sounds to me more like you're looking for when the test will be in relation to your interview, so you don't have to put the bong down until the last possible moment.

_Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. I stopped smoking about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help. _

What difference would it make at this point if they tested at the interview or some later date? Especially since you're already clean and intend to stay that way?

See, you start the thread off with B.S, then you try to use B.S. to cover it up... and think nobody is the wiser and you got all your bases covered. What you aren't considering is that the people you'll be dealing with know every trick in the book, and are worlds brighter than you. They've dealt with users before and know how they tick, and exactly how to catch them and weed them out. (Pardon the pun) 

Fact of the matter is, it won't matter if your the worlds best worker or somewhere in the lower 25% percentile, you won't remain employed if you continue to imbibe, that is the point I'm stressing. You can fool some of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time. 

I watched as they sprung a pee test on a man and ended a 30 year career (this was his 2nd hit) and then as his wife, kids & family home fell 
apart. These are the things and the reasons we get up in the morning for chrissakes. He lost it all. I don't want to see this happen to anyone. 



> I am a great worker with many attributes to offer. That is why i don't want this mistake I have made to ruin the rest of my life. I am telling you that i quit, for good! But jerkoffs like you don't appreciate people that can work hard for something. People make mistakes, and you bleed the same red blood that I do. So have a great day asshole!!! Thanks for your input.


If you're being honest here, my mistake, I'm the asshole. If not... get help because if you don't stop now, while you're young, it is only going to get worse. (Ever meet any successful lifelong drug abusers?)


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I felt sorry for myself,because I didn't have any shoes.

One day,I met a guy that didn't have any feet.

I said,"Hey Buddy, Do you have any shoes you don't need?"


----------



## Surprise23 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes you are an asshole lawnguy bitch, nice to see you admit that. smoking pot doesnt make you a druggie in anyway. like someone else previously said, what you do at home is your business. enough with telling people to go work at mcdonalds and trying to put them down for asking questions, your nobody, go get laid cause you obviously havent in a very long time.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

captkirk said:


> OK brother its getting late and I need to get back to my estimates but for now I leave you with this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au6CAoJiWQw Live long and prosper young grasshopper.


Bunch of Herberts in this thread.

Herbert...Herbert...Herbert...Herbert...Herbert!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It's great when we all agree.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

*drug test*



BEAMEUP said:


> It all depends on the company you looking at. its that simple


No individual shops in NYC. The Joint Board sends you out where ever they feel like.

As for the drug test they test you during your pre employment physical which usually happens some time after the interview closer to when you go out to work. Its a piss test no hair folicle stuff.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

*You people voted for Hubert Humphrey, and you killed Jesus*.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

TommyGuns said:


> Hey all. I have a question about the drug test. Do they test you at the interview? or at a later date? If anyone has any information for me it'd be greatly appreciated. I stopped smoking about a month ago and don't want to ruin my oppurtunity of a career. My interview is coming up soon. Hope someone could help.


 
If your that worried about go get a job somewhere else where they don't give drug tests... Who are "They" anyway? The Union????? If so go post this in the union section


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> Bunch of Herberts in this thread.
> 
> Herbert...Herbert...Herbert...Herbert...Herbert!!!


 Nice....Classic...You just made my night lol......"Are you one with the Body" "submit to the will of landru"......awesome,


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you can't smoke pot then you should be fired for alcohol. I know a guy that smokes at night can work the next day, but a drunk with a stinky hangover can be an SOB.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Won't work. You do not KNOW the "day of the test."
> 
> We've tossed out a whopping 45% this year.
> Go back to McDonalds, druggie. We do not want or need you here to hurt yourself or worse, ME or my coworkers. Go work nonunion, they deserve you.
> ...


 

You proved you sure can be an *ss. You turn water into wine?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Shaffer87 said:


> *You people voted for Hubert Humphrey, and you killed Jesus*.


 
You've gone completely sideways Hunter.


EYES????


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

76nemo said:


> You turn water into wine?


Not like you could this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you can't smoke pot then you should be fired for alcohol. I know a guy that smokes at night can work the next day, but a drunk with a stinky hangover can be an SOB.


A voice of reason in a cacophony of chaotic chatter. I totally agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Won't work. You do not KNOW the "day of the test."
> 
> We've tossed out a whopping 45% this year.
> Go back to McDonalds, druggie. We do not want or need you here to hurt yourself or worse, ME or my coworkers. Go work nonunion, they deserve you.
> ...


I think anyone in the union would have to be on drugs to put up with the political BS that goes on 

Anyone working with you would have to be on drugs to put up with such a D!CKBAG all day!!!!!!!!!!!

The moderators here should lock your account and make it so you can only post in the union section A$$HOLE!!!!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> I think anyone in the union would have to be on drugs to put up with the political BS that goes on
> 
> Anyone working with you would have to be on drugs to put up with such a D!CKBAG all day!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The moderators here should lock your account and make it so you can only post in the union section A$$HOLE!!!!!!


 
Let's end this, we're not getting anywhere. LawnGuy has his own view, and that we all entitled to.


----------

